
First color photographs of Mercury released by NASA - michaeldhopkins
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/03/30/more-images-released-of-mercury-taken-by-orbiter/?hpt=C1
======
brianwillis
Link to the actual image:
[http://messenger.jhuapl.edu/gallery/sciencePhotos/pics/EW020...](http://messenger.jhuapl.edu/gallery/sciencePhotos/pics/EW0209877871I.cal.png)

~~~
jarin
That seems to be the black and white one released yesterday and not the
colorized version released today.

~~~
yesimahuman
Color:
[http://messenger.jhuapl.edu/gallery/sciencePhotos/pics/first...](http://messenger.jhuapl.edu/gallery/sciencePhotos/pics/first_color.coreg.rgb.png)

~~~
sukuriant
The really, really small crater hits on Mercury are really awesome looking.
It's like not even a single, minuscule grain of dust slamming into it was
missed. I wonder now if our moon has numerous, tiny craters or mostly just
large ones

~~~
InclinedPlane
[http://jersus.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/moon-
craters.pn...](http://jersus.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/moon-craters.png)

------
prawn
What's the feature left of Debussy? About half-way between Debussy and the
left of the image? Looks a little different to the other craters. Maybe more
recent, and struck at more of an angle?

~~~
chc
That's Matabei. I think the theory is that the mineral composition of the area
was different, so it's covered in black dust instead of the bright material of
Debussy.

~~~
prawn
Great, thanks!

For anyone else, he's a picture of Matabei:

[http://messenger.jhuapl.edu/gallery/sciencePhotos/image.php?...](http://messenger.jhuapl.edu/gallery/sciencePhotos/image.php?image_id=390)

And a more detailed one from Wikipedia:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Matabei_crater.png>

------
mkramlich
verdict: looks like our moon! but much hotter I imagine

